# in the files



## eleannor

Terminologia wojskowa. W zdaniu: _The complete details of your operation are *in the files*! Read them carefully! Dismissed!_
Jak przetłumaczylibyście _the files_? Rejestr? Akta? Czy może istnieje jakiś wojskowy termin?


----------



## Rusak963

I think _dokumentacja_ _(misji)_ could work.


----------



## Ben Jamin

eleannor said:


> Terminologia wojskowa. W zdaniu: _The complete details of your operation are *in the files*! Read them carefully! Dismissed!_
> Jak przetłumaczylibyście _the files_? Rejestr? Akta? Czy może istnieje jakiś wojskowy termin?



What kind of operation? Surgical?


----------



## Rusak963

Ben Jamin said:


> What kind of operation? Surgical?


I think it's more like a mission.


----------



## eleannor

A military mission. Or operation, as they say, I'm not sure where lies the difference. 
They're talking about infiltrating an enemy's base.


----------



## Ben Jamin

eleannor said:


> A military mission. Or operation, as they say, I'm not sure where lies the difference.
> They're talking about infiltrating an enemy's base.


Then i would say "w aktach sprawy".


----------



## LilianaB

It all depends on the context. More context is needed. What are the exact circumstances. Maybe the speaker is saying that giving the man a file, or physical files, or pointing out to files with  details about the military operation. Then it will definitely  be:  w teczkach.


----------



## eleannor

The situation is like this: a commander has called a few men to form a taskforce. He tells them some information on the task at hand, and then ends his speech with the sentence: _The complete details of your operation are *in the files*! _etc.
There are no physical, visible files, so I reckon they will get them soon.
I think 'akta sprawy' fits the best... it's short and sounds military-ish. However, I'm no expert when it comes to this type of terminology.


----------



## LilianaB

Moze w dokumentacji wojskowej? Moze pelne szczegoly operacji sa w dokumentacji wojskowej. Zapoznajcie sie z nimi.


----------



## majlo

I think it's redundant to add "sprawy". It's clear that it's some case, operation or whatnot (sprawa)*. I think "w aktach" would suffice although I have a gut feeling that there's a more professional term.

* It reminds me of George Carlin's sketch in which he mocks people who "add extra words when they want to sound important. Police have responded to an emergency situation. No they haven't. They have responded to an emergency. We know it's a situation. Eeeeverything is a situation."


----------



## kknd

akta chyba bym sobie jednak darował (brzmi prawniczo); dobre są zapewne dokumenty, choć biorąc pod uwagę język mówiony, zacytowane zdanie przetłumaczyłbym jednak mniej więcej tak: „Szczegóły operacji są w papierach! Przyjrzyjcie się im dokładnie! Rozejść się!” bądź „Szczegóły misji można znaleźć w papierach! Zapoznajcie się z nimi dokładnie! Koniec odprawy!”.


----------

